# por más  que/ por mucho... que



## Chimène

​Buenas tardes, bonsoir,
¿Cómo traducirían al francés:
Por mucho que se empeñe, no le puedo dejar pasar
Por más que se lo repito, no me hace caso?
Muchas gracias,
Ch.


----------



## raidam

Bonsoir,

Voici ma proposition :

Por mucho que se empeñe, no le puedo dejar pasar = Il a beau me donner sa parole, je ne peux pas le laisser passer.
Por más que se lo repito, no me hace caso? = J'ai beau le lui répéter,il s'en moque totalement.

A bientot.


----------



## josé león

Creo Raidam, que es una traducción bien lograda... y como eres franco - hablante... 

Allez!.. saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
Moi je dirais: il a beau s'entêter (s'obstiner, insister, faire des pieds et des mains...), je ne peux le laisser passer.
Bonne journée


----------



## Chimène

Merci beaucoup à tous!!
C´était plutôt la traduction de la tournure "por más / mucho... que" qui m´intéressait, donc affaire réglée (et classée ).
 Bonne journée!!


----------



## Lemon Squeezy

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​ 

Hola !

no sé como traducir la expresion "por mas que", aqui esta el contexto : 

"No me entendía, no razonaba, no comprendía por más que le explicase algunas cosas."

Gracias


----------



## butterfly89

Hola tengo un problema con la frase siguiente :

La leña viene húmeda y *por más* que le recomiendo a Frederic que me traiga troncos secos, siempre huelen a mojado y prenden mal 

¿Qué significa ? ¿podéis ayudarme ?

***
Mayúsculas, puntuación y acentos son imprescindibles. Gracias por respetarlos.
Para poner acentos , escribir aquí el mensaje primero.

Paquita (mod)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Lemon:...*j'avais beau* lui expliquer certaines choses, il ne comprenait pas.
Butterfly (je t'aide mais simplement pour le début): Le bois est mouillé et *j'ai beau recommander* à Fred de m'apporter...


----------



## chunhyang

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​ 

holà!
como se tradiuce en frances "por mas que tratara"?

"La historia del desarrollo y eventual éxito del pequeño Enrique está llena de gratas y amenas memorias.  Como cuando *por más que tratara*, en su primera presentación profesional en el programa de Fernández, descubre que no podía alcanzar los pedales del inmenso piano negro que le habían proporcionado"?
muchas gracias!


----------



## colombinegrant

*¡NUEVA PREGUNTA!*
Por favor, tengo problemas para entender y traducir la expresión “por mucho que”. 
El contexto es la aplicación y los resultados de una nueva ley. 
“La actual ley no va a resolver absolutamente nada, *por mucho que* se financie.” 
Tengo que traducir así: “La loi actuelle ne va absolument rien résoudre, pour autant que ?? on (qu’on) la finance. » 
¿Qué pensáis por favor? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chlapec

Ma proposition:
"On aura beau la financer, la loi actuelle ne va..."


----------



## lalia1

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Bonsoir 
j'ai moi aussi une question sur l'utilisation de *por mucho que, *Juan Marsé utilise du subjonctif au lieu de l'indicatif pourtant _Por mucho que_ _et por más que_ correspondent au français _avoir beau et _lorsque la phrase est au passé, le verbe est nécessairement à l’indicatif puisqu’il s’agit d’un
fait certain. Dans les autres cas l’emploi du mode dépend du sens. Là, je ne vois pas et comprends pas le sens de cette phrase en français.
*
(…) por muchas que David consiga con su cortaplumas y sus ganas de ayudarte, compañero cómo te agradezco la complicidad y cómo te estimo, pero la verdad es que ese mejunje para las almorranas no sirve de nada, ya no valen las mentiras y tampoco sirven mis súplicas al tío ni estas lágrimas, ya todo acabó, ya nada me puede curar y ya no aguanto más.
Juan MARSÉ, Rabos de lagartija, Editorial Lumen, Barcelone, 2000.*
merci


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lalia1 said:


> NUEVA PREGUNTA
> 
> *(…) por muchas que David consiga con su cortaplumas y sus ganas de ayudarte, compañero cómo te agradezco la complicidad y cómo te estimo, pero la verdad es que ese mejunje para las almorranas no sirve de nada, ya no valen las mentiras y tampoco sirven mis súplicas al tío ni estas lágrimas, ya todo acabó, ya nada me puede curar y ya no aguanto más.
> Juan MARSÉ, Rabos de lagartija, Editorial Lumen, Barcelone, 2000.*
> merci


Dommage qu'on n'ait pas le début de la phrase ou, du moins, le contexte...


----------



## chlapec

Ahí tienes el pasaje, Víctor.  La navaja de Paulino


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Gracias, *chlapec*!

A la vista ahora de la frase completa (y del contexto, claro) es aún más difícil traducir ese "*por muchas que*" por una simple locución.

No obstante, abro el debate proponiendo lo siguiente:

*- ...si nombreuses soient celles que David obtienne avec son canif...*


----------



## chlapec

Moi, je voudrais savoir d'abord à quoi fait référence ce "*muchas*".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

chlapec said:


> Moi, je voudrais savoir d'abord à quoi fait référence ce "*muchas*".


Bravo, *chlapec*!

Ce "*muchas*" est peut-être une erreur d'imprimerie. Il se pourrait même que ce soit une erreur de l'auteur (même s'il s'agit du Planeta...): des fois, on enrichit les textes à postériori sans trop pousser dans la phrase... Dans tous les cas, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'autre chose que des ailes de papillons et des queues de lézards, même s'il aurait dû écrire "*muchos*".


----------



## lalia1

Bonsoir

moi aussi j'ai du mal à comprendre à quoi fait référence ce "*muchas*", le début de la phrase est:

*"Maldito seas guardia urbano con salacot blanco y blancos correajes, has arruinado mi vida. Qué otra cosa puedes hacer, me digo, cómo escapar de toda esta mierda, no tienes otra salida, Paulino, ya no te valen alas de mariposa ni rabos de lagartija (…), por muchas que David consiga con su cortaplumas y sus ganas de ayudarte, compañero cómo te agradezco la complicidad y cómo te estimo, pero la verdad es que ese mejunje para las almorranas no sirve de nada, ya no valen las mentiras y tampoco sirven mis súplicas al tío ni estas lágrimas, ya todo acabó, ya nada me puede curar y ya no aguanto más."
Juan MARSÉ, Rabos de lagartija, Editorial Lumen, Barcelone, 2000.
*
moi, j'ai opté pour cette traduction:

"Que peux-tu faire d’autre, me dis-je, comment échapper à toute cette merde, tu n’as pas d’autre issue, Paulino, ça te vaut ni les ailes d’un papillon ni la queue d’un lézard (…), bien que David obtienne avec son canif et ses envies de t’aider, compagnon comme je remercie ta complicité et comme je t’estime, mais la vérité est que cette mixture pour les hémorroïdes ne sert à rien, ça ne sert à rien de mentir et mes supplications mec non plus ne servent à rien, ni mes larmes, tout est déjà fini, rien ne peut me guérir et je ne peux en supporter davantage."

*
le "por más que" ne peut pas se traduire par "avoir beau." Ma phrase est très bizarre!




*


----------



## Readomingues

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¿Cómo puedo decir esta frase en francés?
'Por mucho dinero que tenga, se siente vacío.'

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Philippides

Je tournerais la phrase autrement : 
Il a beau avoir beaucoup d'argent, (...)


----------



## Readomingues

Philippides said:


> Je tournerais la phrase autrement :
> Il a beau avoir beaucoup d'argent, (...)


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## palabrasconfusas

Et avec la même structure?

"Tout riche qu'l soit, il se sent (toujours) vide"


----------



## lero lero

*Nueva pregunta*​
Buenas noches a todos.
Una última pregunta para aclararme en definitiva el uso de esta construcción. ¿La segunda parte de la proposición no debe forzosamente ser negativa, o sea incluir un NE?
Por ejemplo, ¿sería correcta esta frase?:
*Et il a eu beau essayer de les dissuader, ils ont tous joué l’imbécile.*
El equivalente en español sería:
*Y por más que intentó disuadirlos, todos se hicieron pendejos.*
Como siempre, muchísimas gracias de antemano por su paciencia y ayuda.


----------



## Paquita

> ¿La segunda parte de la proposición no debe forzosamente ser negativa,


Puede ser negativa o positiva.

¿Si la frase es correcta? Posiblemente sí o no, dependiendo del contexto que no nos indicas. Me choca un poco  el uso de tous en plural con l'imbécile en singular...


----------



## asseforever

Por mas que/ por mucho que = avoir beau


----------



## Philippides

Paquita said:


> Me choca un poco  el uso de tous en plural con l'imbécile en singular...


Je ne comprenais pas pourquoi je n'étais pas à l'aise avec cette phrase ! Merci de m'avoir aidé à mettre le doigt dessus.


----------



## lero lero

Paquita said:


> Puede ser negativa o positiva.


*Esto aclara por completo mi duda.* *¡Muchas gracias!*
El contexto es un grupo de personas que mal interpreta a su conveniencia las palabras de otra, en cuanto al pago de una cuota, y luego él trata de convencerlos de que están equivocados.
El singular al final de la frase fue por la influencia de la expresión en español: *Nomás le andan haciendo al pendejo.* (*Así, en singular.*)
Supongo que una mejor propuesta sería:  *Et il a eu beau essayer de les dissuader, ils ont tous joué des imbéciles.*
Sinceramente agradezco sus aportaciones.


----------



## Paquita

Preferiría* les *imbéciles. Pero aun así esta frase no me cuadra, no sé por qué...


----------

